# Jax's experience with Cerenia



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well we took our trip to Florida & i did give Jax the Cerenia. For the trip down that is the only thing i gave him & he did still drool terribly & had some dry heaves like he was going to throw up but didnt. He did however throw up after about 10-12 hours of driving, but only once. You could tell he was nauseous.

For the drive back i decided to try something different. I did give the Cerenia 2 hours before we left(per instructions) but then i also gave Jax 1/2 a Bonine about 1 hour before we left. Then just as we were leaving i gave him a dose of something that is similiar to Rescue Remedy. He did *not* get nauseous once! No drooling, dry heaves or anything. We drove straight thru for 14 hours(we stopped many times!). He slept most of the way or just looked out the window. I was sooooo happy!! I have tried Bonine by itself. It helped but he still got sick.

So i was very happy with the results (esp.on the trip back home). Anyway just thought some of you would like to know.

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear that you found a solution that makes Jax comfortable on car rides. Had you used Rescue Remedy in combination with Bonine before? 

Benji gets carsick too and so far Bonine has worked but Benji cannot handle the stop and go traffic. He still throws up. Fortunately, he is not nervous but I am hoping that he will stop feeling sick evnetually.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes i have tried that combo before & it does help with the drooling & he will throw up after about 20-30 minutes instead of 2 minutes. I would only give Cerenia on very long trips. Its not something to use all the time. He hates the car & gets so worked up if he knows he is going in. Poor thing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, I am glad to hear that the Cerenia worked. I was told that the Cerenia will not stop the drooling, because it is designed specifically for the vomiting. That combo sounds good but I would be concerned that it is too many meds. Were you able to check with a vet to be sure it wasnt too much? I am so excited now, I want so bad to take Logan places but never can. That is one LONG car trip, you guys are so brave to go that far with pups!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Were you able to check with a vet to be sure it wasnt too much? I am so excited now, I want so bad to take Logan places but never can. That is one LONG car trip, you guys are so brave to go that far with pups!!


I checked with them before i left. I only asked about the Bonine.I know it was a very long drive but i just did not want to leave them behind & didnt really see any other way around it. But they all had a blast. I wish i could find someone around here i could trust them with, but i havent. Any volunteers?? Haha!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Glad that your car ride went better on the way back!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've tried Rescue remedy with Kodi, but it didn't work. He doesn't drool or uke:, but he is very anxious and only wants to sit in my lap. I am going to mtry Bonine, because I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I found the solution for Tori's uke:ing. The vet suggested we put her in a crate and block her view of the outside. I know it sounds like the exact opposite of what you'd think you should do. But, we've tried it now for 3 trips, 2 short (15 min.) and one longer one of about 45 min. each way. She hasn't had even so much as a drop of drool, let alone any uke:

I'd tried the Rescue Remedy, Dramamine, "Quiet Moments", elevated car seat, etc. Her vet suggested we try the crate "trick" first and if it didn't work, she suggested using Benedryl (which I thought was strange to use for carsickness?) Anyway, so long as the crate does the trick that's what we'll use.

Glad you found something that worked for little Jax.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We've tried the crate with no view of the outside and benadryl and Havee still threw up a few times. What we've found to work is 1/2-3/4 Bonine 1 hour before. No vomiting!! It's a pleasure to know that we can take him places and not get sick. He's fine on short, around town trips. It's the longer trips we use the Bonine for.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, I can say that benedryl worked for Lexi. She stopped vomiting when we gave it to her. I am going to try the Cerenia with Bonine & Rescue Remedy with Logan - he is still soooo baduke:
We went 2 1/2 miles to our friends and he still drooled like crazy, thankfully he didnt throw up. Now I just have to plan a trip with the pups to try it out!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is great for you, DH and Jax. I am so happy you found something that worked so well.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

When I read this...I can't believe I got two havanese that don't get sick when in the car. Casper totally loves car rides, we have had him on long rides before and Missy just around town and trip home (4hrs) but she doesn't seem to have any problem either.

They don't like to be home alone though....maybe thats why the tolerate the car rides:suspicious:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Her vet suggested we try the crate "trick" first and if it didn't work, she suggested using Benedryl (which I thought was strange to use for carsickness?)


Leslie, the Benedryl would sedate the dog so if the carsickness is due to anxiety it would help.

Shannon, glad you found something that worked!

So far Tessa has only gotten sick on our trip to take her home from the breeder and I now think it was just due to nervousness. So far on trips around town she's fine, but I'm taking her on a 10 hr trip to FL in March so that will be the real test.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Shannon..I would be concerned about giving him that combo...all of that stuff most likely made Jax so drousy that it knocked him out. You should check with your Vet and tell him everything you gave Jax and in what amounts, as you certainly wouldn't want to accidently OD him..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MY girls go for the annual check ups and shots next week and I am going to disuss this with my vet. 
I think that it is ok as they drugs are two different kinds of drugs. One is strickly for vomiting - the other is for motion sickness. The Cerenia is actually used by vets for sick animals that cant stop vomitting. It is a hard call, none of us wants to drug our babies, but I dont want mine to have their house the only part of the world that they see!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it helps to expose them to the car consistently as well . Cosmo is doing so much better than he did before because we take him in the car more .. 
I know I said it before but car seats made a difference as did changing cars not an option for everyone but for me it was time .. 
WE shall see what happens down here as I have a different car .. 
Thank you so much for sharing your experience as this information is so helpful to me ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Lynn, my other 2 Havs do not get car sick at all & just love going for a ride.

Diane, i did check with my vet before weleft about giving Bonine. They said it was ok. The Cerena did help him from throwing up but he still was nauseous. The Bonine really helped with that. He didnt seemed 'drugged' or anything.

Leslie, we did try the crate & the lookout car seats. We also tried Benadryl. Nothing worked by itself. Bonine alone did help the drooling & he didnt vomit right away(which he normally does). But like i said, i would not give the Cerenia unless we go on very long trips. 

I agree Laurie, i dont want Jax's only view to be our house. He has so much fun after we get to where we are going. But he is worn out if he spends his trip puking. Let me know if you find something that works.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, from what you have said, Jax's situation is EXACTLY like Logan. the Bonine held back the drooling somewhat & just push the vomiting a little farther into the trip. But - as you know, once they uke: they feel horrible and any place you are taking them is not fun. I am going to talk to my vet to be sure that will work and I will try it soon. I dont have any long trips planned yet but I will find somewhere to go with them! Thanks for this info. 
I too tried, crate, lookout seat, rescue remedy, you name it, it didnt work! 
I bet Jax was so happy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Shannon, thanks for telling us about Cernia. I will have to talk to the vet about it. Reece is my puker. I think is problem is all in his head. He associates the car with puking. I took the boys with me for Christmas and he hid under a table when he saw we were getting ready to leave. He didn't want to go back into the car. He usually is puking before I even get out of my neighbor, and about half the time he doesn't get sick on the drive back home. I just hate to leave him behind. He is always so happy to be somewhere new.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

At what age did yours start getting sick? Tori was fine until she was about 4 mos. old. We'd taken her many places and there was no problem, she rode just fine. Then, one day on the way home from the vet's after having shots, she just uke:. No warning, no drooling, nothing, just uke: all over. Ever since then she's been a drooly, pukey girl. It doesn't seem to matter the length of the trip, either. At least it seems like the crate is working for now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige~ That's exactly how Tori acts now. She sees me getting ready and will try to hide from me.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece has been getting sick since his car ride home. I do put my boys in crates for safety, but it hasn't made a difference in him gettng sick. He is a big time drooler.

Preston and Nigel will follow me to the garage, I have to go get Reece either out of his crate or from under my bed. He tugs on the leash, when he sees us walking to the car, when I take him to soccer practice. I feel bad, but then again, I would feel bad about leaving him and taking the other two.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am glad that you shared your Cerenia experience. I have been wanting to try it but have been afraid. I think I might try crate option this weekend and see if it will help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Isnt it funny how they all can be so different, yet so similar. Logan uke:ed from the day he came home. When we are going somewhere all three die to get into the car, they paw at it, and jump from seat to seat, the second you close the door and start moving, Lily goes into Panic mode. She whines, dances, wiggles the ENTIRE way to where we are going. then.. on the ride home, not a peep out of her. An this is EVERY time - how does she know she is going home??


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish someone would do research into why Havs vomit on car rides. I think it is curious why all these dogs have the same experience in cars. I am beginning to think it is not really a fear thing but something more complicated like an inner ear problem or something medically wrong with them that maybe can be fixed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been super lucky with Smarty as she has done a great deal of traveling with no ill effects, but this SPCA pup of my daughter's that I have for a few weeks can't look at a car without getting the heaves. She does not get in my car except to go the airport when my DD returns for her. I've had all of the car sickness I want when we traveled from Fresno to Houston with her and the cats. I'm going to give my DD a copy of this thread for her to consider before her next trip.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra had an Cerenia injection and later pills when she had gastroentritis after our beach-trip....it worked really well in stopping her to vomit to give her stomach some rest....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I first got Milo I was impressed with how well he traveled. He wanted to go with me everywhere and every time I went out. However, I didn't take him in the car for awhile when I was sick and he got used to being home. The last few times I put him in his car seat he would always get out and down onto the back seat and sometime during the trip, he'd uke: . The first time he managed to do it all over my beautifully beaded jeans jacket. Made me want to uke: right along with him.


----------

